# Any tilers out there?



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,
I know this may seem to be a strange topic but I have a problem with my new kitchen floor.  We bought black, porcelain floor tiles from Wickes and already there is a scratch on one of the tiles  .  There is a big white scratch across the tile in question (I guess it shows white because the black has been scratched away?) and the floor isn't even finished yet  !  I'm not sure how / if it can be fixed and would appreciate some advice if you know. I thought you may be able to get a black wax type product to rub onto the tile and rub off to hide the mark but after a quick search of the internet, it would appear not?  I don;t even know how this happened   - nobody wears shoes in the house and nothing has been dragged across the floor.  I'm gutted  .
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Jellybaby, I wouldn't have a clue hun, but this is what I came up with on google:

The best way to repair damaged tile, meaning, the way to achieve the most appealing result, is to remove the damaged tile, and replace it with an identical tile. This involves a little bit of work, as well as requiring you to have a replacement tile. 
If you do not have any extra tile, there is a way to hide a scratch. I would suggest buying a small amount of latex paint that matches the color of your tile. Then buy some 2-part epoxy, available at Wal-mart or your hardware store. Mix a little bit of the paint in with the epoxy. You might want to experiment with the mixture to get the best combination. Then, just use a toothpick to apply the epoxy/paint mixture to the scratch. If it's uneven when you're done, use some fine sandpaper to level it out. This method will probably not look as good as replacing the tile, but it's easier, and unless you tell people, they probably won't notice.

Hope this helps, sorry if it doesn't  Good luck


----------

